# Berlin Lake



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Surface temp at the road bed is 36 degrees


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the update chuck. will see you soon


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking south from 224










Looking north from 224










Just east of the lake a great price on bait!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats an outstanding price. thanks for the pics!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the pics slick..looking forward to gettin on the ice at berlin.. was wondering if you will still be taking care of the access areas with your plow again this yr. very nice of you to do that last yr.. i could get my 2wheel drive in there no problem. thanks again


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

hey freak- where ya been ? haven,t seen u on in awhile, mike was getting all your eyes this past fall, you,ll have to get him back on the ice this year,last trip to atwood wasn,t so hot,i want to get on berlin this coming ice,maybe we can get mike to join up...jerry


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry nice hearin from ya. Havent done much fall fishing in past yrs. Im pertty much locked in with bowhunting. But im geared up and ready now for ice. Yea mike got into em pretty good from what i heard and saw. We'll def have to get him out on the ice again. PM me with ur number ill give ya a shout and put us on some fish wherever it may be  mohawk.. atwood.. berlin..skeeter..erie


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

adam,well do ,anywhere ther,s ice and fishys i,m game,MIKE.. u out ther? you coming out this yr? well be in touch.....JERRY....


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Chuck:

Thank you for the updates.

Get that plow ready!!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Less Ice Today than when the pictures were taken this wind is really screwing things up, atleast we didn't get much snow! Hopefully we'll be fishin soon!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

been to berlin a few times never iced it tho, my question is there any bait shops open in the winter? looking for waxies


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Stop @ Slick"s Barn on the left goin west 0n 224. East side of the lake. You know the old place.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Checked conditions this morning,what a difference a couple days makes! Locked up tight, I'll post some pics tonight, won't be long now,I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

There is 3 + inches of clear ice at the roadbed this morning, no junk ice, we didn't get much snow out here! Two guys out, I'll let you know how fishin is as I get some reports. I hear the south end has more ice if you know where to access it


----------

